

Facebook Down: Timeline Shows Nothing But A Blank Page - abc147
http://www.techfess.com/2014/04/27/facebook-down-timeline-shows-nothing-but-a-blank-page/

======
techaddict009
I am too facing the same issue. Seems like a major update is on the way.

~~~
abc147
few days back whatsapp was the one who faced the outage and now its
facebook....they should act something to fix the faults

